# Which KF user are you most afraid of?



## keksz (Jan 13, 2018)

For me it would be weev because I read somewhere that allegedly he's an associate of the infamous anonymous hacker known only as 4chan.


----------



## Somsnosa (Jan 13, 2018)

@OwO What's This? because they go spread furry positivity propaganda and people actually listen to them. Scary shit


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Jan 13, 2018)

@Kinkshamer and @OtterParty because none of these dipshits horrified me


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 13, 2018)

@Skylar Ittner 
he might dox me u kno


----------



## AJ 447 (Jan 13, 2018)

@yawning sneasel 
I'm always afraid of what fetish he will reveal next


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 13, 2018)

@Null's dick.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 13, 2018)

@keksz's terrifying rating habits.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jan 13, 2018)

@Cuddly Pirate 
They dress up as insects now. That’s just fucking weird.


----------



## Nien Nunb (Jan 13, 2018)

@Y2K Baby once raped me in 1993 in an Arby's parking lot.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 13, 2018)

@OwO What's This? because she carries a stun gun.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 13, 2018)

Nien Nunb said:


> @Y2K Baby once raped me in 1993 in an Arby's parking lot.


Same. I got scared by a car.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jan 13, 2018)

@Shiversblood scares me because his autism burns as bright as a dying star but I also think he's p cool


----------



## Hen in a tie (Jan 13, 2018)

@LofaSofa Because I've had many accidents already involving multiple sofas.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 13, 2018)

@NIGGO KILLA cause his supperior Gundam knowledge


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 13, 2018)

@Chandler Cats because she wields the power of Christine's kitty!


----------



## NeverHappened (Jan 13, 2018)

@Null is the only person here to rationally fear, but only on a theoretical level.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jan 13, 2018)

@LegendaryChristorian, just look at what he did to JenkinsJenkies!


----------



## FemalePresident (Jan 13, 2018)

@Y2K Baby for being a murderer


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 13, 2018)

@Fuck you jewish cunt because he was partly responsible for the Holocaust.


----------



## Kumatora (Jan 13, 2018)

Kumatora, I don’t trust that nigga


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 13, 2018)

@flossman Because he's the real shit and makes all others look like cheap knock offs


----------



## sysctl --system (Jan 13, 2018)

@Ass Manager 3000 because i cant ever fucking tell when he'll show up


----------



## TheClorax (Jan 13, 2018)

I have no fears.
But @LegendaryChristorian 
That scares me.


----------



## Hiragana (Jan 13, 2018)

Everyone. 

̿’ ̿’\̵͇̿̿\з=(•̪●)=ε/̵͇̿̿/’̿’̿


----------



## scared sheep (Jan 13, 2018)

@Null because I don’t know when he’ll get tired of my shit and just ban me.


----------



## pozilei (Jan 13, 2018)

@Jaimas scares me, why does he know so much about every cow? It's not normal. It's not natural. I am afraid.

Shitposting aside, all of our KF doxing-pros scare me a little bit. They're just too good at it.


----------



## keksz (Jan 13, 2018)

What shitposting? I'm forwarding all replies directly to the FBI, you damn dirty Internet terrorists!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 13, 2018)

Kumatora said:


> Kumatora, I don’t trust that nigga


I feel like you'd actually try to rape me.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 13, 2018)

Myself.

Not because I'm all that menacing but because I'm a bigger threat to myself than anyone here is to me.  The rest of you face no threat from me, though.


----------



## HY 140 (Jan 13, 2018)

@Y2K Baby cause i dont understand him half the time


----------



## symantec (Jan 13, 2018)

@FedoraManManMan due to his bath salt addiction.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jan 13, 2018)

symantec said:


> @FedoraManManMan due to his bath salt addiction.


----------



## symantec (Jan 13, 2018)

FedoraManManMan said:


>


I can imagine filming that scene was incredibly hard to do without laughing their asses off


----------



## Schwachkopf (Jan 13, 2018)

@ParkourDude91 He's a US marine, watch out.


----------



## Zarkov (Jan 13, 2018)

@The Man With No Name. Last time we crossed paths it didn't end well. At all.


----------



## WC 027 (Jan 13, 2018)

@MangledTwot Because Australian lesbos and gay aliens are mortal enemies.


----------



## Somar (Jan 13, 2018)

@Somari


----------



## The Man With No Name (Jan 13, 2018)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> @The Man With No Name. Last time we crossed paths it didn't end well. At all.



Such ingratitude, after all the times I saved your life.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jan 13, 2018)

@Null


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 13, 2018)

@Null Test Account because I got banned doing a dumb thing


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 13, 2018)

@chimpburgers because one day he might show up and break my heart all over again


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm most afraid of myself.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm honestly scared of myself since half the time I don't remember what I posted 10 minutes after I posted something.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 13, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> I'm honestly scared of myself since half the time I don't remember what I posted 10 minutes after I posted something.


Don't worry. That's natural.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 13, 2018)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Don't worry. That's natural.


It's still spoopy to me tbh.


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Jan 14, 2018)

@Null because he's the fucking Admin and you should be afraid of him.


----------



## Null (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 14, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> I'm honestly scared of myself since half the time I don't remember what I posted 10 minutes after I posted something.


The halal threads always start with the subject saying something wrong in a post. This is terrifying.


----------



## Fleeb (Jan 14, 2018)

@AnOminous 
Because inside every John Goodman is a John Badman trying to get out


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 14, 2018)

@Asa_Spades60


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Jan 14, 2018)

@CIA Nigger
He's watching me
I know it


----------



## Somar (Jan 14, 2018)

@Shokew


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 14, 2018)

@BSV his teeth wierd me the hell out.


----------



## skiddlez (Jan 14, 2018)

Everyone's reply should be "myself" because if something can actually be learned from cows, it's that so much suffering is self-inflicted



			
				Layne Staley (RIP) said:
			
		

> My pain is self chosen


----------



## FemalePresident (Jan 14, 2018)

Anyway, you can't be afraid of @Kiwi Jeff 

He's innocent of everything.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm afraid to say who I'm afraid of.


----------



## symantec (Jan 14, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> I'm afraid to say who I'm afraid of.


pussy


----------



## DangerousGas (Jan 14, 2018)

@Scribbler, because all I've ever seen her do is write nice things and uprate posts. That degree of positivity is _really_ unnerving on a site like this.


----------



## vertexwindi (Jan 14, 2018)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> The halal threads always start with the subject saying something wrong in a post. This is terrifying.


It's funny but I've never felt terrified by that prospect. Some might see being an active part of this community as toying with fire, and in some respects it absolutely is because the community here is absolutely not afraid to be self-regulating. But as long as you're able to deal with the criticism others give you without chimping out, then there's very little to worry about*. What are people going to make fun of? Your weird fetishes? Your obsession with shitty 80s cartoons? Your virginity? As if there aren't plenty of those people to be found online already.

* Unless you're like a paedophile or something similar, in which case KYS.


----------



## Zarkov (Jan 14, 2018)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> The halal threads always start with the subject saying something wrong in a post. This is terrifying.


Halal threads don't start with wrong posts. They start with _retarded _posts. Not the same.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Jan 14, 2018)

@Oscar Wildean @Jellyfish @Y2K Baby and @Null


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 14, 2018)

vertexwindi said:


> It's funny but I've never felt terrified by that prospect. Some might see being an active part of this community as toying with fire, and in some respects it absolutely is because the community here is absolutely not afraid to be self-regulating. But as long as you're able to deal with the criticism others give you without chimping out, then there's very little to worry about*. What are people going to make fun of? Your weird fetishes? Your obsession with shitty 80s cartoons? Your virginity? As if there aren't plenty of those people to be found online already.
> 
> * Unless you're like a paedophile or something similar, in which case KYS.



 Also, not doing any exceptional shit on a public forum helps an absurd amount.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 14, 2018)

no one


----------



## Jellyfish (Jan 14, 2018)

Sylvie Paula Paula said:


> @Oscar Wildean @Jellyfish @Y2K Baby and @Null


boo lol

I'm not really active enough to know who to be scared of on here. Any recommendations?


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jan 14, 2018)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> Halal threads don't start with wrong posts. They start with _exceptional _posts. Not the same.


A lot of halal users were acting like tards for a while. Off the top of my head there was Harakudoshi, who would not shut up about incest and anal sex in his postings on here, which is a pretty dumb thing to do when we mock spergs for doing similar things with their fetishes.


----------



## Paralethal (Jan 14, 2018)

@Cricket


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 14, 2018)

Paralethal said:


> @Cricket


Why


----------



## m0rnutz (Jan 14, 2018)

@scared sheep is too innocent to be true. I don't trust them


----------



## scared sheep (Jan 14, 2018)

Tempest said:


> no one


That bravery/stupidity might make you the scariest of them all.


Paralethal said:


> @Cricket


Cricket is my friend and I would have sex with them. Platonically.


m0rnutz said:


> @scared sheep is too innocent to be true. I don't trust them


I dindu nuffin!


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 14, 2018)

Sylvie Paula Paula said:


> @Oscar Wildean @Jellyfish @Y2K Baby and @Null



I bet it's the avatar.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jan 14, 2018)

There's a lot of people here with dangerous internet skills like @yawning sneasel, @Kiwi Jeff  or @Jaimas but they seem like cool fellas. There are some off putting users like @OwO What's This? Or @AnOminous but they don't seem to be bad, just strongly opinionated. @Null it's the admin and this is his forum, no fear there, just the due respect.

@Dynastia on the other hand...


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 14, 2018)

> dangerous internet skills
> kiwi jeff


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jan 14, 2018)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> > dangerous internet skills
> > kiwi jeff


Hey, it's a compliment


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 15, 2018)

Dynastia, tbh.


----------



## MangledTwot (Jan 15, 2018)

Literally everyone.


----------



## Ravio (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm afraid of Barb. Is Barb Chandler a KF user?


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 15, 2018)

Ravio said:


> I'm afraid of Barb. Is Barb Chandler a KF user?


Barb is the leader of the trolls. Don't call tell anybody.


----------



## Erwin Blackthorn (Jan 15, 2018)

It is impossible to fear any of the humans here, since humans have kindness and compassion. It is impossible to fear any of the fiends here, since fiends are expected to bare malice. It is impossible to fear myself, because my choices bring my fate, which is subconsciously desired.

But if there's any anime titties here, I am very fearful of those. Please don't show me anime titties, because I will pee pee my pants at the mere sight of them.


----------



## Florence (Jan 15, 2018)

@Wildchild


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 15, 2018)

NotAKitty said:


> @Wildchild


2Wild4Me


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Jan 15, 2018)

Myself.
Quite sure I am adequately stupid to have pretty much everything backfire on me.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Jan 15, 2018)

Null and Dynastia. Null because he could ban me from my favorite haven of autism, and Dynastia because he could expose me to the world as the sad blanket-chewing retard I actually am.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 24, 2018)

Me, when drunk. On the plus side, sometimes Drunk Me leaves a sandwich for Sober Me, on the minus side Drunk Me agreed to save a historic ship.


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 24, 2018)

@entropyseekswork


----------



## HY 140 (Feb 24, 2018)

@Shiversblood cause they seem mentally unstable


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 24, 2018)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> @Shiversblood cause they seem mentally unstable


You because everyone with bowl cuts is a school shooter.


----------



## Begemot (Feb 24, 2018)

@Y2K Baby because they murdered @clowney and are obsessed with Evangelion. I'm shaking rn.


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 24, 2018)

>tfw no one picks you...

All is going according to plan.


----------



## Florence (Feb 25, 2018)

@Bassomatic because they are going to shoot up the farms for being an incel


----------



## Tempest (Feb 25, 2018)

no one picked me


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Feb 25, 2018)

@trombonista 

She remembered when I said something nice about Tess Holiday.


----------



## keksz (Feb 25, 2018)

@LofaSofa and @NumberingYourState because they bully me every time I have a good hat so now I need to wear shitty ones instead 

Thanks to @Deadpool and @Visitor for being goodfags and helping me through this hurtful process.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Feb 25, 2018)

This is a pointless thread because everyone who's honest is going to answer @Dynastia.


----------



## TaterBot (Feb 25, 2018)

@Ride

deadly ninja


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Feb 25, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> >tfw no one picks you...
> 
> All is going according to plan.


----------



## Super Collie (Feb 25, 2018)

@OwO What's This? because her tranny futa cock is bigger than mine.

_Much_ bigger.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 26, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> @OwO What's This? because her tranny futa cock is bigger than mine.
> 
> _Much_ bigger.


_*holds out her hands about a foot apart... and then holds them out *way* wider*_


----------



## skiddlez (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm changing my answer to @Vrakks

Remember this post when she gets caught with bodies buried in her backyard. If I suddenly disappear, one of those bodies is probably mine.


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 7, 2018)

skiddlez said:


> I'm changing my answer to @Vrakks
> 
> Remember this post when she gets caught with bodies buried in her backyard. If I suddenly disappear, one of those bodies is probably mine.



You'll be safe there.


----------



## Positron (Apr 7, 2018)

@Fancy Bear because Russians


----------



## Curt Sibling (Apr 8, 2018)

K-Farms is Latveria, and @Null is Dr Doom. All should tremble.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 8, 2018)

I am the scariest user here


----------



## Iodised Ant (Apr 8, 2018)

@Piga Dgrifm


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Apr 8, 2018)

Iodised Ant said:


> @Piga Dgrifm


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 8, 2018)

As anyone mentioned me yet?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 8, 2018)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> View attachment 422369



Last known whereabouts of @keksz


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Apr 8, 2018)

I don't fear any of you faggots.

Except @Autismo Pinochet but that's more like respect. There's a difference, fags.


----------



## Tetra (Apr 8, 2018)

The person reading this is pretty scary.

Think about it, I just typed this and the person reading this get some slight insight into my brain.
But does that person type back and give me the same insight? No.

also @Y2K Baby because he is so cryptic.


----------



## Rio (Apr 8, 2018)

@paintingatree is a scary freakshow.


----------



## Monotony (Apr 8, 2018)

all of you

pls dont doxxx me im a good boy


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 8, 2018)

Rio said:


> @paintingatree is a scary freakshow.



A MILLION FUCKING POSTS


----------



## Zaragoza (Apr 9, 2018)

@AnOminous and @Null


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm afraid of @Null because he has my nudes.


----------



## Hui (Apr 9, 2018)

@Tranhuviya is a serial killer but you should not fear him if you aren't a single black mother.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Apr 9, 2018)

Hui said:


> @Tranhuviya is a serial killer but you should not fear him if you aren't a litterer.


FTFY


----------



## Hui (Apr 9, 2018)

I said the same thing though.


----------

